# : ,

## Ashka

,        ,    ,  ,      ,        ?  *     :* *Uksus*.    *-*.  *avatlop*  . *_* ,   ,         *_*

----------


## nickeler

,    !   !  ,   .

----------


## Ihor

> ,    !   !  ,   .

   ,      !

----------


## Marisya

> ,      !

       .       -  .          ...
   -   ,       ..
,    ,   .

----------


## RAMM

--  

.  -
  http://www.res-doc.org.ua/ 
   .       
: +38(0532) 612-630, 612-606
. , .  19, . 
   8:00  17:00,  8:00  16:00  
   13:00 - 14:00
 : ,

----------


## rust

?    ..

----------


## nevodka

,

----------


## rust

?
   ,       .

----------


## admin

²,      250 .,     14      500.      .

----------


## aneisha

,       .   " ".     .      .
 ,    .       . 
   .

----------


## Enter

> ! Enter,       -       ...      ,   ..     ...

        .  
  ,          ,      . 
   ,    (, ,      ).
   ,     2016 ,                ,      .  
    .  .      . 
  ,       .      ,      ,     ,   ,         ,  .       ,     . 
      . 
,  , -   .   .      ,       .         )
, ,     ,     .        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ...  10     ,    .  ...          ... ,  ,   ...       -   ,         .   

> ,          ,      .

  ... .   

> ,    (, ,      ).

  ... .           ""    ...   ,       "" ,   ,    - "" ...    

> ,     2016 ,                ,      .

  ... ,   ,        

> .

  ...- , !

----------


## Enter

> ... ,   ,

    ,     ?

----------


## Natali22

, Enter,  ...   ...         ....   ,    -)))))  *... .           ""    ...   ,       "" ,   ,    - "" ...    
... ,   ,    *  
    ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,     ?

  ...!    

> 28     ,         .

  ...         ...   ,   " "... , ,   ...        -  ...  *     2015-2016*    

> ))

  ...          ,          ...  -  ... ,      ,   ..., ,     ,           ...      ...  - ?         ?      ,     ...     ...       .

----------


## alexx76

> .        .    .      (    ).       ,  ,      .               ,      ( 20       5    -   ).    !            .    8 +    6 .   .      10 ,   .     .       (       )           .   .     ,     . 2 !    ,    - 12     .  ,    6  .   ,  .   ,    ,   .    .    29            . -            !     !          2     .  ,      .    ,              .      ,     ,             3    .        .      ,  .      .  -  .

      ..  .      ..   ?..   ?   

> , Enter,  ...   ...         ....   ,    -)))))  *... .           ""    ...   ,       "" ,   ,    - "" ...    
> ... ,   ,    *  
>     ))

        12        ..

----------


## _

> ..  .      ..   ?..   ?

   )))

----------


## alexx76

> )))

    ?..)

----------


## _

> ?..)

    )))

----------


## Lindorie

*Enter*,      ?   -         ,

----------


## yil

,       45.   2014   45

----------


## Sky

*yil*,      .

----------


## Enter

> ,       45.   2014   45

  ,   45-     .     ,    ,        .

----------


## Enter

> ... ,   ,

       糿    2016 ,              (PAP)    .
     PAP,   ,  迳      .    PAP    ,  ,    -     2016 .,  .        PAP   ,     2016    ,     2017 . 
polradio.pl

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 糿    2016 ,              (PAP)    .
>      PAP,   ,  迳      .    PAP    ,  ,    -     2016 .,  .        PAP   ,     2016    ,     2017 . 
> polradio.pl

  ... -     . ,       ,   ?    ,  ...    ,    ,   ""?         ?     ? ...          ?  ,              ...       ,     -  ...       ""...- ...  ,     2020-,    -...

----------


## yil

,   28 ,       .

----------


## Enter

> ... -

   .  
, -                 ,         2016  .  

> ,  ...

   .    ,    .    

> ?     ? ...          ?

       ,          .           . ,  .     ,           .  
 ,                   
     ,           .         , ,       .         .

----------


## alexx76

..      http://www.segodnya.ua/ukraine/v-es-...am-616872.html

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ...    . ",    - !" ...   .

----------


## Karen

!     !!!

----------


## Enter

> ..      http://www.segodnya.ua/ukraine/v-es-...am-616872.html

     ?!
      .       ,    .
 ,       ,   .         ?!

----------


## Enter

> ...    . ",    - !" ...   .

  1.   , -   ( ),  ,   .. 
2.  ,     . 
 : 
  35 / 815 
+        450 (180    ,     -     ). 
*  : 1750*  
  :

35 / 815 
    	20.00 / 465 
  ( ) 75 
      ( ) 	75 
*  1430*   

ecolines - (  ) *2329* 
 19-26 , ITIC, Euro26	*2097*  
------------- 
..  60-70%      .
   ,    ,      2     ?    ...

----------


## alexx76

> ?!
>       .       ,    .
>  ,       ,   .         ?!

   ??  ??..  )).          ..

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,          .           . ,  .     ,           .

   ,         -   . 
   ,   ,  ,  ,        ,  350-420     ,         ,   ,     ))
,    10  ,  - ,     25 ).      Jedi_Lee  

> ,     -  ...

----------


## Enter

> ..

  1.       2014 . 
, : 16.07.2014.       .        ,      
2.        .   , ..       .   _"    ,         ?       ?"_
     : "*            .      ,         * " 
3.    ,       ? __ : *.   ,    .     ,       ,      .     ,          ,       ,   * .      :    12 ,       

> ,   ,     ))

  1.    .     ,     .  , ,  . 
2.            ,   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 1.    .     ,     .  , ,  .

   ,      )))     

> 2.            ,   .

         . ,    ,   ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 1.   , -   ( ),  ,   .. 
> 2.  ,     . 
>  : 
>   35 / 815 
> +        450 (180    ,     -     ). 
> *  : 1750*  
>   :
> 
> 35 / 815 
> ...

  ...   ,               .         ...    ,       . , , ,  -,    -  ...

----------


## Enter

> ..

  ,    TSA - approved.
  (    )     .      ,  ,    .         .                .
   :  
"!   TSA - approved,    ,   -  !!! ,     ""          -----!      ,   ,     ;       ,      ,  .   :)" hettie-lz 
* * * 
 ,        .  ,   ,     . ,    ,    ,     (  )   ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## cool'OK

, !             ,      ...    ,   .        ,        .    ))) 
P.S.      ,     ?   :            ?

----------


## Enter

> , !             ,      ...    ,   .        ,        .    ))) 
> P.S.      ,     ?   :            ?

     .
1.  ,     "".   ,     85   .       . 
2.     (   , -     . ).     ( )   5 .  
------------------- 
1.   ,      . ,        ,   .
2. *       , .., 28* .  *     , * . ,   . 
3.      , .  
:  	    , 
 37829297
  :  	    .. 
/ 37118002079504
 831019
 : 	*;16001763;547113;01;*;25010100               .
 :  	547113
 	***  .  
: 	  .i/./22090400
  :  	    .. 
 38019510
/ 31415538700002 
 831019
 : 	*;101;      
 : 	22090400
 	170

----------


## cool'OK

! ',    ,     ,     , , 325 . ',     495 .

----------


## Enter

> ! ',    ,     ,     , , 325 . ',     495 .

   ,     (    ,   ).   ,  ,        . 
,  .

----------


## Ihor

> ?!
>       .     ** ,    .
>  ,       ,   .         ?!

       䳿 -     ,

----------


## Pavvert

(  1 ).

----------


## Enter

"          ,               ", -  .

----------


## Enter

2004 ,        .     green cards  all inclusive resorts,          ,      -          .    3 ,           . 
     -,  ,     2 ,   2 ,   ,    . 
 ,     ,     ,  ,   .    ,     ,  ,     ,  .   ,        ,    FedEx delivery,    .      3 ,    (  )    ,       -,   FedEx    ,      .   3      ,       , ,    . 
    .      (   !),        , .      ,    ,  ,    ,     ,    .   ,   ,             ,       . 
          ,    ,    :    .        (        ). 
 7          ,     ...

----------


## alexx76

.        170 http://humanrights.org.ua/material/p..._za_170_griven

----------

.         *????? 
  ? 
       ?

----------


## Enter

̳         .
           :
1.     ,   ;
2.             ;
3.        (        1  3  );
4.     .

----------


## V00D00People

22/000319-          .  ,     ,              ,                  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 22/000319-          .  ,     ,              ,                  .  http://itc.ua/wp-content/uploads/201...t1-671x362.jpg

  ...!  .

----------


## GrayFox

.         ,      ""           .      ,      )

----------


## RAMM

> ,

      ?   ",       "  ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?   ",       "  ?

  ""

----------


## RAMM

> ""

  ,      ,  .                  ,    .                    .

----------


## alexfer

,      , 1   ! 
   . 
     ,      *****  ,     ,       . !

----------


## froguz

?   ,    ,    .
.

----------


## Sky

*froguz*, http://pl.dmsu.gov.ua/pl/2015-02-24-14-20-29

----------


## Enter

> ?

    .  .
. , 4

----------


## Sky

*alexfer*,    ,    ,     .       " " .  ,     " ",         ,     .   ,    ,    .  ,  /   '  ,     (  ),   (  )        .    ,          -   .

----------


## Nork

!
  ,      ., 4??

----------


## Enter

> !
>   ,      ., 4??

   
 : (0532) 51-02-45
: pl.dmsu.gov.ua

----------


## jamlife

,          " "?     ,        .
  ,       ?

----------


## Enter

> ,          " "?     ,        .
>   ,       ?

    ?!

----------


## Enter

10           
  , , , , , , , ,               . *                 .* 
            㳿  . 
* * *  30.03.2015   .
2.    .     / " "   ,        ,         .    28.04.2015         , 4,        .

----------


## rosklad

.   .       .   . . 
    (  63),  900 ,         (  )      391  170 ,   ,        170  .   ,   .      900 ,    . ,        .        ,  ,    . 
170    ,    ( ,     )      ( ). 
   ?   ,          ( 4).
   .
1.        (    1 )   8,9,10 -   - 5-10, ,    ,   -  30-40 .              ,      -    391 .,    -  .
2.         (  )    391 . -         -           .       .    , ,  ,           .
3. Ѩ. 
   . . 
P.S.          . . 1- -       ,
2- -      ,          ,      .
3-  - ,   ,       ,      .   .... .

----------


## Mupoxa

.        (     )   .       ,      ,      ,     ,    .          ,                 .      .   ,   ,       ,   "".     .

----------


## Enter

> ,                 .

   .          "  "

----------


## Mupoxa

> .          "  "

  , . ,    .17   231  31.03.95   !         ...

----------


## Enter

> , . ,    .17   231  31.03.95   !         ...

  .  231-95-,  ,       01.04.2015,  682-2014-

----------


## alexx76



----------


## nickeler

, .       ? -  ?    ,  ?  ,  ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> , .       ? -  ?    ,  ?  ,  ?

   ,  ,   .        ,        .   2     ,      30  .   .

----------

*nickeler*,  ""  ,           9  "    ".     " "      .
 :                ,    
20   550 , 7 ( ) - 810 **:    ϳ

----------

,     
  !

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Pavvert

.
        ,           ,    90        3-  ( ). 
      ,    http://dmsu.gov.ua/online
         .
 ,     ( -              )        ( ).
     2  (   15,     9-          ).
..    573 .
          . 
 .
        ,           ,    90        3-  ( ). 
      ,    http://dmsu.gov.ua/online
         .
 ,     ( -              )        ( ).
     2  (   15,     9-          ).
..    573 .
          . 
https://dmsu.gov.ua/perevirkastanu.php

----------


## Ihor

> .
>         ,           ,    90        3-  ( ). 
>       ,    http://dmsu.gov.ua/online
>          .
>  ,     ( -              )        ( ).
>      2  (   15,     9-          ).
> ..    573 .
>           . 
>  .
> ...

      !!!!!!!      
  ,  ,  ,        -      ....

----------


## Pavvert

> ,  ,  ,        -      ....

   -  ,  ,      -.
  .
     .
 .

----------


## Ihor

> -  ,  ,      -.
>   .
>      .
>  .

     ,          ,    
   ,   -,     ,   ,

----------


## Pavvert

,     -  .
  ,   .
     -   .

----------


## 23q

> ,     -  .
>   ,   .
>      -   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

   , ,     ,     etc.

----------


## 23q

> , ,     ,     etc.

    ,   .  -.  "",    .  https://igov.org.ua
 ,          .  ,  '     ,    .)))   

> -      2  (15-       * 0 . 00 . ,*     ). 
>           30  (31-          ). 
>            (--),          .        ,       . ʳ        ,  '        ,     .

  ))      ))

----------

